# Cover Girl



## cuda67bnl

Since this is the bragging board, I thought I'd brag on my daughter a little. She's the girl on the cover of the current GA. hunting regs. 





She's currently the youngest (15) licensed falconer in the state, and hunts with a Redtailed Hawk named "Buke".


----------



## CAL

She sure is pretty and I know you are proud of her.Wished I knew more about falcontry.It is an interesting subject to say the least!Thanks for telling us the story.I had already commented to my wife about her when the regulations were published.Good luck young lady with your falcon!


----------



## hunting clouds

thats really cool I always wondered about falcontry


----------



## headhunter 07

Thats awesome! congrats to her!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuda67bnl

Currently there are only about 140 of us in the state with the permits to practice the sport. It's very demanding timewise, but it's a lot of fun, for sure. It's quite a bit different than hunting with a gun. We don't kill as much as the gun hunters, but we probably have more fun than they do. There are only a few people in the state that hunt with falcons. Most of us use hawks, and most typically use redtails. If you ever get a chance to go hawking with someone, do it. You won't regret it.


----------



## Hoss

Quite the young lady you have.  Awesome sport for her.  Thanks for sharing your pride and joy.

Hoss


----------



## redneckcamo

hey girl .... everytime I pick up the regs. book I see your sweet smile.....and it touches me everytime...nice too meet ya ...an welcome .....


----------



## Wiskey_33

How does one get involved in such a sport?


----------



## 60Grit

Very cool. Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## rip18

That is cool!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## DRB1313

That's some good stuff right there and what an honor to be on the cover of the Regs.
Congrats to both of you.


----------



## cuda67bnl

Wiskey_33 said:


> How does one get involved in such a sport?




It's a pain in the butt to get started. It's the most highly regulated field sport in the country. You have to be both state and federally licensed. You actually have to pass a test given by the state, build special housing facilities, and then apprentice under someone for a minimum of 2 years. You can contact the GA. DNR for more info, and they'll send you a info packet that gives all the requirements.


----------



## kevincox

Do you all eat those squirrels that the Falcon kills?


----------



## dawg2

That is great.  I saw that pic and wondered about that.  My son keeps bugging me about checking into that...It looks like a lot of fun


----------



## cuda67bnl

kevincox said:


> Do you all eat those squirrels that the Falcon kills?



We typically let the hawks eat them. They earn them


----------



## Nicodemus

Congratulations to the young Lady, on what to me, is the most interestin` form of huntin` in the world. Truly unique!!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

ive always thought that was a really cool sport


----------



## Jim Thompson

great pics and info on falconry


----------



## Jasper

She is a doll! I know you're very proud. Very cool that she's involved in the great outdoors. Congrats to you, Dad, for doing a fine job with her!


----------



## Eddy M.

beautiful young sportswoman you have there -- I know your proud of her-- extremely interesting sport she's in to


----------



## 99Roadking

Very nice. Congrats.
Isn't it one of the oldest forms of hunting?


----------



## FERAL ONE

that is awesome right there !!! you got every right to be proud of her !!! brag on !!!!


----------



## leo

*A fine looking young lady*

and a great pic and subject representing our future hunters in Georgia 


Thanks Dad for sharing this


----------



## stev

cuda67bnl said:


> It's a pain in the butt to get started. It's the most highly regulated field sport in the country. You have to be both state and federally licensed. You actually have to pass a test given by the state, build special housing facilities, and then apprentice under someone for a minimum of 2 years. You can contact the GA. DNR for more info, and they'll send you a info packet that gives all the requirements.


Thanks i think ill contact dnr.Looks like something i will like doing.I have nothing but time on my hands.


----------



## hunter nathan

wats on the birds face


----------



## Greg Tench

Awesome and congrats!!


----------



## pnome

That's great!  Congrats!


----------



## 01Foreman400

That is cool.  

I sent you a PM.

Darrell


----------



## cuda67bnl

hunter nathan said:


> wats on the birds face



It's called a 'hood'. It's used to hide the stimulus of the world from the bird to calm her or prevent her from reacting to things. Works the same as putting a blanket over a parakeet cage.


----------



## cuda67bnl

99Roadking said:


> Isn't it one of the oldest forms of hunting?



Yes, it dates back about 4,000 years.


----------



## Nugefan

Congrats to the young lady  .....

and to you for keeping such a great sport alive ...


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

thats cool man congrats to both you and especially her thanks for posting


----------



## Branchminnow

I wondered who that pretty little GA Peach was.


----------



## Thunderbeard

Man thats awesome. You must be proud.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Wow !!!!

Thanks for the info...I wondered whose daughter she was....
Quite a commitment and accomplishment for such a young lady !!!!

You have every right to be proud !!!!!


----------



## secondseason

Thank you for the information!  I can see why you are so proud.


----------



## miller

That's pretty cool, congrat to you and her!


----------



## Hunter922

Gotta be proud of her!! Congrats to your daughter and the proud PaPa...


----------



## mbhawkins123

thats awesome !!  birds of prey are some of the neatest creatures


----------



## TxHunter

Awesome! Now that is what I call passing it on to the next generation.


----------



## Al33

Well now we know. We were discussing your daughter at our club one day commenting what a unique and pretty young lady she is. Don't know who decided to use her for the cover but they couldn't have done better. I know you are proud of her and rightfully so. Kudo's to the photographer too!


----------



## gblrklr

Shoot, I'm proud of her and I don't even know her!  Congratulations!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

That is AWESOME


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

You have a very pretty daughter and you have a blessing in her matureaty that it takes to manage such an animal and sport. 

Bob Nalli of Rydal, Ga was a very good friend of mine who was a Falconer. I got to go with him a few times and I've never had so much fun watching the bird work. I was absolutely amazed at how quick this bird from the wild, after Bob trained him, worked so well with Bob and how the bird was very comfortable with us and Bob's little squirrel dog. The dog and bird seemed to know  that they were supposed to work together. Unfortunately Bob lost the battle to a very aggressive cancer a few years back. It was amazing and a memory I'll never forget with a good hunting and fishing friend.


----------



## Inatree

My sons say they know her, They say she is as pleaseant as she looks.
Congrats to you and your daughter.


----------



## madie

Congrats to a very pretty young lady. I had a friend several years ago that hunted with falcons,It was the most amazing sight I had ever seen.


----------



## cuda67bnl

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Bob Nalli of Rydal, Ga was a very good friend of mine who was a Falconer.




I never had the honor of meeting Bob, but I do remember when he passed on. I went out and hunted one of my birds in his memory, and took a squirrel that day. The following day, another falconer passed as well, and we honored him with a hunt too.


----------



## dixie

Al33 said:


> Well now we know. We were discussing your daughter at our club one day commenting what a unique and pretty young lady she is. Don't know who decided to use her for the cover but they couldn't have done better. I know you are proud of her and rightfully so. Kudo's to the photographer too!



yep, she's a very attractive young lady and talented to be able to handle a bird of prey


----------



## chuckb7718

I always look forward to the cover of the new regs. This is the BEST I've ever seen! I was immediately impressed with this young lady "cause I know the dedication it takes to hunt this way. Heck, I can't get my DOG to chase a squirrel, much less get him to bring it back. 
Brag on Dad, brag on!!


----------



## CHITOWN

thats pretty cool.


----------



## NOYDB

So when does she move up to a Roc so she can hunt deer?

Lovely young lady.


----------



## cuda67bnl

Not sure what you mean by a Roc?


----------



## NOYDB

cuda67bnl said:


> Not sure what you mean by a Roc?



http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-roc.htm


----------



## Ricochet

Very cool...congrats!


----------



## cuda67bnl

NOYDB said:


> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-roc.htm



I think maybe she can just stick with the retail


----------



## jp328

Very impressive!! You should be very proud!!


----------



## cuda67bnl

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!


----------



## mossyoak0270

What an awsome thing - keep it up young lady.  Be a leader for your friends - get them involved.  We need more just like ya.


----------



## mossyoak0270

PM Sent...


----------



## nmcc13

Awesome!she seems the daughter that will always make you proud.how do you get into falconry?that is great she has an awesome hobby.congrats on a daughter to be proud of.


----------



## bassfishga

Thats awesome! I have wondered where they find the people for the covers and who picks them?


----------



## dominantpredator

That is so cool....I have seen it done on tv, but would really jump at a chance to see it done in person.


----------



## limbhanger

That is great. I need one of the Hawks to tag along with my daughter when she starts dating. Just look at those squirrels!


----------



## cuda67bnl

nmcc13 said:


> .how do you get into falconry?




We are the most highly regulated field sport in the United States. To become a licensed falconer, you have to pass a test given by the state/USFWS. The test shows your knowledge of raptors, their care requirements, etc. You have to build housing facilities and procur equipment that meets certain standards. These have to be inspected by the state, and you are then subject to more inspections at any time there after. You have to find a general or master class falconer to sponsor you for a minimum of 2 years. And there is a minimum age requirement of 14 years old currently. Though that may change in the next few years to 12.

Anyone interested can contact the GA. DNR and request a falconry info packet. It will cover most of the requirements.


----------



## cuda67bnl

bassfishga said:


> I have wondered where they find the people for the covers and who picks them?



The cover has always been of a youth hunter, and likely always will be. You can submit photos to the DNR for the cover. They need to be good quality pics with the subject in good lighting, no shadows, etc. That is how the cover pic is usually chosen, by people submitting pics. In my daughter's case, it was a little different. They asked her to be on it, as there has never been a falconer on the cover before now. And she is pretty much the only youth falconer in the state.


----------



## cuda67bnl

I've had quite a few PMs from people that are interested in seeing some hunting with hawks. 
I will throw this out there for anyone that may be interested........... 

I know a lot of you are on deer leases that are covered up in squirrels and rabbits. And I know a lot of you don't use the lease after deer season. If anyone has property with good squirrel and/or rabbit populations, and would like to see a taste of falconry, I might be able to hook you up with someone who hunts with a bird. Our season ends on March 15th, so this year is almost over. But it is something to keep in mind for next year. Many, if not most falconers, are always looking for good property to fly their birds on. And most are more than willing to let someone tag along in return for flying on your land. If this thought interests any of you, drop me a PM. There are only 136 licensed falconers in the state right now, and we are rather scattered around. But there is likely someone near you, or someone willing to travel a little.

I only found this site a few weeks ago, and I've already had the honor and priviledge of taking a couple of people from the forum on a hunt. They really enjoyed it, and got to see something different, in a lull time of the year. It's something for some of you to think about........


----------



## Pale Blue Dun

How would one go about getting a bird for this sport? I am very interested.

Dan


----------



## cuda67bnl

Pale Blue Dun said:


> How would one go about getting a bird for this sport? I am very interested.
> 
> Dan



Once licensed as an apprentice, you must trap your bird from the wild. An apprentice is limited to a Kestrel, Redtailed Hawk, or a Redshouldered Hawk. And we can only trap immature birds, and only during the specific trapping season.

Here's a link to the current federal falconry regs....
http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...iv8&view=text&node=50:6.0.1.1.4.3.1.8&idno=50
http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...=text;node=50:6.0.1.1.4.3.1.9;idno=50;cc=ecfr


----------



## basstrkr

*cover girl*

I too saw the regs picture and realized and wondered the time and patience the sport takes and the effort you must have in this. To see a young girl involved in such a challenge proves to me the commitment of the people behind her, and its very refreshing to see.

PS: We have a green parrot who thinks he is so bad. Maybe the falcon could teach him a lesson. LOL.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Cuda67bnl came out to my hunting property and we had a blast.  It was a hunt I will never forget.  We are going to go back next year.

Darrell


----------



## cuda67bnl

I had a good time, Darrell. And I appreciate you letting us hunt on  your land. I can still picture the chase we had with my daughter's bird. That was a good one!

Jimmy


----------



## skoaleric

take the birds down to Oaky Woods...That place is ate up with squirrels and rabbits.
During the day when I don't see any hogs, I usually take my 22 and knock 'em down like flies. They are everywhere.
How many times have you been bitten by the birds????  Thats a question I have always wandered when seeing people with them.
Eric


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Thats kool. I see here everyday at work sitting here on my desk. Shes pretty much a celeb here in Ga!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Here is a pic from last weekend.

Darrell


----------



## 01Foreman400

Another one.

Darrell


----------



## 01Foreman400

Another.

Darrell


----------



## 01Foreman400

Last picture.

Darrell


----------



## Hoss

I was hoping someone had some shots of the hunt.  Thanks for sharing em Darrell.

Hoss


----------



## 01Foreman400

It is really hard to get action shots.  They are so fast and are high in the trees.  

Darrell


----------



## Just 1 More

YOu have every reason to brag


----------



## cuda67bnl

skoaleric said:


> take the birds down to Oaky Woods...That place is ate up with squirrels and rabbits.
> During the day when I don't see any hogs, I usually take my 22 and knock 'em down like flies. They are everywhere.
> How many times have you been bitten by the birds????  Thats a question I have always wandered when seeing people with them.
> Eric




I've been wanting to go to Oaky Woods. I've heard it's a great place for squirrels.

Getting bitten isn't a big deal. It doesn't hurt. It's the feet you have to worry about. They can put a serious hurting on you!


----------



## cuda67bnl

Great pics, Darrell. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Elmo

I was wondering who she was and how she got picked to be on the cover.


----------



## docklight

Love to see parents involve their daughters in the outdoors


----------



## abolt2506

congrats i know you are proud.


----------



## puredrenalin

Awesome!!! Congrats to you and her bud!!


----------



## nwgahunter

That is way too awesome. How do you get them back after you send them off?

It reminded me of a book a read several years back called "Unusual hunting Methods". Great book. Here is a link to it 

http://www.juniperbooks.com/cgi-bin/juniper/24488.html.

One of the chapters was on falconry and this guy used boomerangs, Cheetahs, blow guns, etc. Even tells how he caught his Perigrine Falcon. 

Great book


----------



## ChasityTompkins

Hey! That's me! I feel so old now... lol


----------



## missalot

think that is a bigger bird .on youtube there are videos of people over seas hunting big wolves and deer with some big birds ,i would love to watch this in person ,i bet it is amazing watching
congrats to you and your daughter.i can see it now .someone asking her..so what do you do for fun...lol


----------



## jsimages

Congrats on making the cover and being a accomplished hunter at such a young age. dad you have every reason to brag and i would like to commend you for teaching your daughter what enjoying the outdoors really means. Its great to see young people involved in the outdoors. thanks for the post. if you ever wanna fly that bird in polk county please contact me as i would love to photograph it for you guys and girls. god bless


----------



## Okie Hog

Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## hogtrap44

It,s good to revive this olde way of hunting.


----------



## Atlfinfan

What a GREAT sport to teach a young lady.  And what a great young lady to be interested is such things.  Congrats to you all.


----------



## hunter nathan

atta girl


----------



## T.P.

ChasityTompkins said:


> Hey! That's me! I feel so old now... lol



Wow! Congrats to you and your dad. A beautiful cover photo and an interesting sport, to say the least.


----------



## willie

Congratulations, you have every reason to be proud.


----------



## Chadx1981

U should try and video a hunt! Now that would be cool!


----------



## jf950y

That is cool I would love to go and see a hunt like that. Congrats to yall.


----------



## mojo02

Wow, that's some accomplishment on both the cover and being the youngest falconer.  Congrats and good huntin'.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Awesome,and a Different type Huntin.


----------



## Old Texan

Amazing sport. The young lady is awesome and congrats to her being awarded such an honor.

Even more amazing when considering the exclusiveness of the sport and the dedication it takes to participate. You have to earn your way in and there are a select few who have the drive to get there.


----------



## LittleHolder

Congrats to both of you!  I would love to see one of her hunts!


----------



## General P

What other animals can you hunt with them.


----------



## cuda67bnl

Pretty much any legal small game, ducks, geese, quail, etc.


----------



## hwaldrop

Congratulations to her!!


----------

